# Under their wing



## Zombieeatyourface (Jul 6, 2017)

I am new to bear hunting .... and mountain hunting. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in doing some teaching and scouting for some bears. I have a weird schedule so not always off on the weekends. Willing to go as far east as say Helen. If interested please let me know.

Thanks


Jason


----------



## Zombieeatyourface (Jul 7, 2017)

Do any of you use game cameras to scout on public land?? I've always heard and read bears will tear your cameras up. Is it really worth the effort to put them up since they have such a large range?


----------



## humdandy (Jul 7, 2017)

Probably not gonna get many responses"

1) You just signed up.

2) Apparently you have not done any research....the guys on here provide more info on how to hunt bears in Georgia than any other forum out there!  These guys have all but told folks the trees they like to hunt!

3)  Not sure I'd want to spend a weekend in the mountains with "zombieeatyourface".

I go every year and put in miles and have yet to kill one in Georgia.....I've seen bear every year I've hunted......just not killed on yet..........

My advice:

Read every thread on the bear hunting forum.......


----------



## Zombieeatyourface (Jul 7, 2017)

Well that is what stinks about being new to something... you have to put yourself on a chopping block. I know it takes awhile to get the go ahead on getting the secret hand shake and everything. Everyone on here was new to the site at one time or another. I just seen there was a strong bond amongst fellow hunters that I would like to become a part of. Got to get your feet wet sometime. As far as the name... lots of crazy names on these forums. Thanks for your input though I appreciate the response!


----------



## humdandy (Jul 7, 2017)

Zombieeatyourface said:


> Well that is what stinks about being new to something... you have to put yourself on a chopping block. I know it takes awhile to get the go ahead on getting the secret hand shake and everything. Everyone on here was new to the site at one time or another. I just seen there was a strong bond amongst fellow hunters that I would like to become a part of. Got to get your feet wet sometime. As far as the name... lots of crazy names on these forums. Thanks for your input though I appreciate the response!



Get a map to any of WMA ot Nat. Forest in N Georgia.

Find the Food (acorns)

Find sign( scat, tracks, previously climbed trees and broken limbs)

And walk..........walk....walk....walk and then walk some more.

I put in over 20 miles last year in one day scouting bears and acorns......it's not easy.........saw little sign.

Good luck.

Many of these guys on here probably in hundreds of miles.......

Did I mention you have to hike and walk?  

Good luck.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 7, 2017)

Zombieeatyourface said:


> Well that is what stinks about being new to something... you have to put yourself on a chopping block. I know it takes awhile to get the go ahead on getting the secret hand shake and everything. Everyone on here was new to the site at one time or another. I just seen there was a strong bond amongst fellow hunters that I would like to become a part of. Got to get your feet wet sometime. As far as the name... lots of crazy names on these forums. Thanks for your input though I appreciate the response!


Read and read and scout and scout. the bond you see on here was not built in a month or 6 months. Not to judge as that is not my job but with the name you have it is sort of like the dude covered in jailhouse tattoos from one end to the other. Until ya get to know them you are not gonna have a bond nor a full trust in the individual. Best of luck in or adventures


----------



## Zombieeatyourface (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah I'm not scared to put the time or the miles in. I've killed a lot of animals and caught a ton of fish . But it's a lot more fun and memorable when your doing it with family and friends. None of the folks I hang with care about bear and my kids are to grown up lol. I've done a lot of reading on here , but that doesn't cover what someone can teach ya in the field. Wouldn't know have the things I know if not for my dad teaching me the things he did and spending time in the field. Sad to say that teacher is gone ... guess just trying to fill a void.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 7, 2017)

Pm dana young


----------



## Zombieeatyourface (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks ...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 8, 2017)

Jason, 
Welcome to the forum. If I was you, I'd put in some miles on boot leather RIGHT NOW somewhere on public land in north georgia. Plenty of sign to be found after all these rains. Look for fresh tracks, feeding sign, and visit food plots right before dusk. Pay attention to berries also this time of year. 
Come back to the forum and ask questions. You'll have plenty after a few trips. 
Then, let us try to help you with your specific questions. 
There is no way we can even begin to help you swim without you first jumping in the water.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 8, 2017)

As a newer hunter myself my advise to you is to get hiking! Learn some areas on a wma or on the forest, try to find what you think is bear sign , see if you can put some puzzle pieces together and spot some bears and just watch. Then after you get that far you will prob have some good questions you can ask these old fellers ( in experience not age of coure!) They will help you if they feel like you are puttin out some effort. Welcome!


----------



## Zombieeatyourface (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks guys glad to be here.... think I'm heading to dicks creek this week do a little scouting and fishing combo!!!


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll take you sometime in the Union/Towns/Fannin county area. I'm not the greatest hunter in the world but I dont mind walking.


----------



## Zombieeatyourface (Jul 11, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> I'll take you sometime in the Union/Towns/Fannin county area. I'm not the greatest hunter in the world but I dont mind walking.



Sounds good ..PM me and we can work out the details. Appreciate the help.


----------

